# david brown 880 implematic



## djwbuilders (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi there i have a 1965 david brown 880 implematic i have 2 problems one is i cant keep the arms on the hydraulics on the back from going up and down they wont stay in one place and i when i dip the clutch the pto wont stop spinning even if i have something connected

regards david


----------



## RRICVV (Oct 19, 2010)

Check the free play of the clutch. If it is within spec's then the second stage might not be adjusted correctly or it has oil on the linings or the plate is stuck to the flywheel surface. You should be able to feel the two stages of the clutch when depressing it. If you have just bought this tractor, you might not know of the two stages of the clutch. As for the hydraulics, it sounds like they are out of adjustment. Hydraulics get complicated on those old girls. But not impossible.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Your tractor may have a depth control function that's messing with your lift arms. You can probably get your question answered *HERE*.


----------

